# Omg how did that happen.



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well as some of you might already know I have been looking after Akai-Chans little rat for her till next week when she collects him, I picked him up from the breeder yesterday and he is adorable, I am sure he will be very happy with her......... well that leaves a problem though doesn't it, cos I have fallen in love with him and rats in general now and that will leave me missing him like crazy and with no rats, what can I possibly do about it????????????

Omg where did they come from


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Maybe they climbed up the drains in your house or something?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Maybe they climbed up the drains in your house or something?


Maybe my darling oh decided that he would miss Bluerat as well and said "we would need to get a nother big cage if we got some rats, and we would need to get two or they would be lonely" so I said "what do you mean if we get some rats, are you saying we can get some rats" and he said "no, but it wouldn't hurt to ring the breeder and ask if they have any baby boys left" and that was that, so he has managed to get the rats without admitting he likes them, but he said goodnight to Bluerat last thing and good morning to Bluerat as soon as he got up, dead tough my oh is. So I would like to introduce Remy and Fidget, my darling baby boy rats.


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

awwww, now akai chan is the bad influence!! lol i think more pictures are needed!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

awww yay rats !!!!!!!!!! i was going to post a thread about me getting some too cos we went to petshop today and my little boy who is 5 fell in love with two of the rats in there (black and white ones) so yay for you


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
Awww, wherever they came from you have to keep them!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Also, did you 'find' one more, or do you have one that looks like Blue-Rat?? 

Edit!: Never mind, just read your other post!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Also, did you 'find' one more, or do you have one that looks like Blue-Rat??


I have a blue one who is the image of Bluerat so I have had to clip a patch of fur slightly so I can tell them apart, he is called Remy and the darker chocolate coloured one is called Fidget. The two in the picture are my babys, I will take more piccys when they wake up but all three are asleep in a little rat pile at the moment. I love their little dumbo ears, I honestly can't take my eyes off them.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL theyre lovely


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I have a blue one who is the image of Bluerat so I have had to clip a patch of fur slightly so I can tell them apart, he is called Remy and the darker chocolate coloured one is called Fidget. The two in the picture are my babys, I will take more piccys when they wake up but all three are asleep in a little rat pile at the moment. I love their little dumbo ears, I honestly can't take my eyes off them.


Aww, they sound lovely!
Has your oh been playing with them yet?
I can't wait for more pictures! I love their ears aswell! I was planning on dumbos for my next rats! Are you cage shopping yet? Or do you already have a larger cage for when they grow? Hah, just curious


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are ok for the short term in the one they are in but I have already started scanning ebay, etc for a bargain huge cage.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, I knew they would be fine for a while yet I was just curious


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Yes, I knew they would be fine for a while yet I was just curious


Do you have any reccomendations for rat cages or know which ones to stay away from?


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I've heard that the jenny's aren't good, they rust.
If you had the money I would go for a Furet Tower by Ferplast(sp) as they are huge and roomy, but quite expensive! I've also heard that the Freddy's are good, and those are always on ebay when I look. I also think it was the Tommy's that are ok too, you might have to look at reviews on websites, or ask on here, or ask Red when she returns.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

laststar89 said:


> awwww, now akai chan is the bad influence!! lol i think more pictures are needed!


Ok you are going to regret asking for more piccys he he.

Fidget









Remy









Together









And a not very good one of Bluerat for Akai-Chan









Bluerat has gone very shy but I think when he remembers who his visitors are he will comeround again.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Awww, Fidget looks just like Banana, my rex rat! Only differenct is the size and ears! 
:001_wub:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww they are so beautiful - love their colours and those ears.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Are they related to bluerat?

I think you need a few piggies and and a couple of rabbits now.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

arrrrrrrrr so cute


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Do you have any reccomendations for rat cages or know which ones to stay away from?


i was going to ask the same thing


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> i was going to ask the same thing


I've posted which ones I heard are the best above the pictures  also adding Furet XL is good.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Awww they are so beautiful - love their colours and those ears.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Are they related to bluerat?
> 
> I think you need a few piggies and and a couple of rabbits now.


They are littermates to Bluerat, I got them from the same breeder so I can completely blame Akai-Chan for this one.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Pet World Direct - Rat Chinchilla and Other Cages

i like the haven, and the abode


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I've posted which ones I heard are the best above the pictures  also adding Furet XL is good.


yeh just seen it- its fab !


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lozza84 said:


> Pet World Direct - Rat Chinchilla and Other Cages
> 
> i like the haven, and the abode


They are really good prices as well.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> They are really good prices as well.


yeh i know !


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I like The Explorer, I think Red just bought that cage.. I'm not sure thoguh


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got a Jenny, pain in the bum to clean out & its gone a bit rusty in places & I keep scouring it away, I might Plasti-Kote it at the same time I do the big cage I've got for my possible group of boys as apparently the ones that are safe to use on children's toys are ok to use on rat cages


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

I can vouch for the abode but the only thing is you couldnt put babies in as bar spacing at the top is too wide but its a great cage for when they have grown. My rat Finn when i 1st put him in the abode used to escape through the bars and go to sleep on top of the cage then go back in later when he had had enough of being by himself lol


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

Forgot to say the babies are sooo cute..good job im at my max limit in my cages or id b so tempted to get one or two or six more


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Awwww theyre gorgeous, how old are they? they only look 4/5 weeks old max...still have their fluffy baby fur yet, and at that age, should still be with mum, the breeder should have realised that....


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

spoiled_rat said:


> Awwww theyre gorgeous, how old are they? they only look 4/5 weeks old max...still have their fluffy baby fur yet, and at that age, should still be with mum, the breeder should have realised that....


I am really worried, I went on a rat forum and loads of members came back and said exactly the same, and that they look far too young and probably should still be with mum, they are struggling with the rat pellets so I have given them some egg food, any more ideas of what to feed them if they are too young.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

is this cage any good .... 

TEQUILA CHINCHILLA DEGU RAT LARGE PET ANIMAL CAGE WOW! on eBay (end time 24-Oct-09 13:50:51 BST)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

for that price you may as well buy the abode cage and its so much bigger than that one.
plus all the wood ledges would need to either taken out or coated or covered in lino as it will stink of wee wee.

lovely rats by the way and yes they do look rather small.
baby food is good,scrambled egg with nothing added in.cooked chicken and brocoli and curly kale are good foods to help build young ratties up.
give them some cooked pasta too.

amy.

p.s a good cage is the furet plus but you need to consider the bar spacing on some cages as your boys are small and some of the cages that have been mentioned especially the abode as i have one has really wide bars.your rats would easily squeeze through.
but the abode is a good cage for when there older.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

this is the new jenny cage the bars are coated and its excellent for access with plenty of room.it can hold up to 5 rats so room to add more if you like.
Rat Cages : *NEW* Ferplast Jenny KD Rat Cage FREE DELIVERY : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thats cool but abit too pricey for me i think ....


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

You looked on eBay ?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

If you find a hamster heaven near me on your ebay travels please let me know 

Good luck with your cage search and I hope the baby ratties eat ok


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Someone has just replied to me on freecycle and they said their fried has a rat cage but I don't know what type of cage it is, I will have to wait to find out.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Someone has just replied to me on freecycle and they said their fried has a rat cage but I don't know what type of cage it is, I will have to wait to find out.


Oooh I hope its a good one


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

oooh let us know hun xx


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

they look so cute


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Collecting it tomorrow, but I don't usually have a lot of luck with freecycle so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Omg  You got more pets! haha I think were all as mental as each other on here!  They're so cute!!!  x


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Red has a lot to answer for!!!! They are lovely!!! I want one :crying: Not fair!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG they are super cute.
I knew your OH would come round 

RED says hi btw 

She said she recommends Freddy 2 cages for them and so do i, Blackie loves his


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

They are 5 and a half weeks old and wouldn't be with their mum at this age anyway because they're boys. So long as they have some extra protien in their diet (scrambled egg or lactol eggfood is good) they're fine  They'll do a lot of growing in the next couple of weeks,. My boys have grown so much in the last few days it;s unbelievable :O

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

TDM....YOU ARE A BAD GIRL!!!!!!!!!! 

I love them!!   They are uberrrrrr cute! x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

oooh have you got the cage yet?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> oooh have you got the cage yet?


Hmmmmm shall we not talk about the tiny little rusty cage, shall I not even tell you that it was too small for a hamster.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> TDM....YOU ARE A BAD GIRL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love them!!   They are uberrrrrr cute! x


Guilty as charged and I am in love with them, my neighbor who looks after the cats and rodents when we go on holiday has just told me to go on holiday again so she can rat sit, because she's in love too.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Guilty as charged and I am in love with them, my neighbor who looks after the cats and rodents when we go on holiday has just told me to go on holiday again so she can rat sit, because she's in love too.


oooohhhhh..... :idea: :idea: you could buy her some rats as a thankyou for looking after your babies. ohhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> oooohhhhh..... :idea: :idea: you could buy her some rats as a thankyou for looking after your babies. ohhhh!!!!!!!


If I knew for certain that she wanted one of her own then I would gladly take her and let her choose her own cos she is really hard to buy for so that would be a great present, but I think she likes her freedom.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh she would still have her freedom....if she went away I know someone who would look after them for her!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Hmmmmm shall we not talk about the tiny little rusty cage, shall I not even tell you that it was too small for a hamster.


Oh ok we will not talk about that then... :blushing:

Back to ebay then I suppose!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> Oh she would still have her freedom....if she went away I know someone who would look after them for her!!


He he,yes I can think of one person who would love to rat sit.



Flissy said:


> Oh ok we will not talk about that then... :blushing:
> 
> Back to ebay then I suppose!!


I am looking at a few on Ebay but might have to wait till oh has got over the shock of getting the rats before I tell him we will need a bigger cage.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> He he,yes I can think of one person who would love to rat sit.
> 
> I am looking at a few on Ebay but might have to wait till oh has got over the shock of getting the rats before I tell him we will need a bigger cage.


hahahaha well they are ok at the moment arent they as they are only wee


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> hahahaha well they are ok at the moment arent they as they are only wee


This is the same cage that I got off freecycle only the one I got was rusty in loads of places, they kept two rats in there.
Rat / Small rodent cage + extras! on eBay (end time 15-Oct-09 18:17:49 BST)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

oh my god i hate them cages there too small its called a penine starter rat cage and i had one years ago.
please don't keep your rats in this its more a hamster cage than a rat cage.
i should of said i had one when i first started keeping rats and new nothing about them.rats need a cage at least the size of a freddy cage.63cm height length 80cm and depth 48cm.

i can't beleive the person you got it off kept two rats in it.god it makes me mad.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

omg 2 rats in that !! fully grown rats ??  ur ratties r so adorable, we went into the local reptile/rodent shop and they have dumbo rats for sale and hairless rats too!!! i so want dumbo rats they so cute  but i really dont wanna buy them from a pet shop.....


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> oh my god i hate them cages there too small its called a penine starter rat cage and i had one years ago.
> please don't keep your rats in this its more a hamster cage than a rat cage.
> i should of said i had one when i first started keeping rats and new nothing about them.rats need a cage at least the size of a freddy cage.63cm height length 80cm and depth 48cm.
> 
> i can't beleive the person you got it off kept two rats in it.god it makes me mad.


I know its annoying that they will probably have been advised by the pet shop that they would be fine in that cage, I seriously wouldn't keep a hamster in there, the rat boys are much better off where they are until I find a suitable cage.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

is this any good for rats ? rabbit cage cages hutches on eBay (end time 15-Oct-09 12:05:54 BST)


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

No. Bar spacing too wide. Avoiud rabbit/guinea pig cages.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I've heard of a Freddy Max for sale, £55 in Essex.
One of these:


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> I've heard of a Freddy Max for sale, £55 in Essex.


where in essex ?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Wickford I think!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If I head for Oldham I will probably end up in Essex and I can buy that cage.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> If I head for Oldham I will probably end up in Essex and I can buy that cage.


Hahaha shouldn't laugh but that's funny!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

now thats a proper rat cage!!!
i want onehmy: for £55 too.wow


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> now thats a proper rat cage!!!
> i want onehmy: for £55 too.wow


I've still got that lovely pennine starter cage, you can have that for 55p.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I've still got that lovely pennine starter cage, you can have that for 55p.


oh please can i??oh wow really want one of them do you think it will hold 4 rats?

don't worry peeps thats just a joke!!

its not even worth 55p.

you could use that cage as somewhere to put them when you clean out your main cage.i have a hamster cage that i use for mine.reason being i never used to and left them to there own devices,lets say never again!!

or you could use it to intro another rat for a week if you ever do get more.or as a hospital cage if you have a sick rattie?

or you could just bin it.

amy x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> oh please can i??oh wow really want one of them do you think it will hold 4 rats?
> 
> don't worry peeps thats just a joke!!
> 
> ...


Damn I thought I had a sale there, and I had already spent the 55p I have a couple of spare Savic Cambridges and the Imac Bingo that they are in till they grow a bit bigger so I think the tip is calling that cage.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Just remember, once the ratties go in their big cage it does _not_ mean that you have to find a furry baby to go in their baby cage!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I say toss it as well! Especially if it is rusty! If a new fuzzy baby came along and you needed to reintroduce just use the imac or a cambridge, or have your OH hold them!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I say toss it as well! Especially if it is rusty! If a new fuzzy baby came along and you needed to reintroduce just use the imac or a cambridge, or have your OH hold them!


I am taking that horrible cage to the tip, it wasn't fit to put any living thing in, there is more rust than cage.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Thats horrible! I do have my fingers crossed that something good will come along though!!


----------

